# Is "Quince" (Cydonia oblonga) Safe For Goats?



## b1rd (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi and thanks for looking over my question.

I help care for my neighbor's goats for fun, and I was hoping somebody might be able to tell me if the fruit "Quince" (_Cydonia oblonga) _is safe for goats to eat? I did try 'Googling' the topic, as well as searched this site, to no avail.

Regards,
b1rd

PS- I wanted to post additional info about "Quince," but I'm too new to include links ;-(


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!
I don't know much about quince, other than not liking it. lol Let one goat have a small slice and see what happens.
Usually goats, when foraging, come across something new and one will try it. That one is usually herd queen. If she deems it safe, the others can have some.
Make sure the goat is not hungry when trying the quince for the first time. If the goat is hungry, it will eat a lot of a new food and possibly poison itself.
Edit: Wikipedia says the seeds could produce cyanide when mixed with stomach acid.


----------



## b1rd (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for the speedy reply. 

I'm going to play it safe and forget about the quince after reading about the possible cyanide issue, which I missed- so thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, glad you are here.


----------



## ellenengberg (Oct 10, 2020)

I like to resurrect this post to see if anyone knows about the leaves? I am doing some pruning, and would love to let the goats at the leaves, but there is no info out there on the yay/nay of feeding them quince leaves. Makes me think theyŕe ok, but i´d love some personal experience!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is the only info I could find. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4914572/


----------

